# Civic Matters > Ask Anything About OKC >  Motorized Bicycles?

## ShelbyF

I have read that a motorized bicycle is the legal equivalent of a bicycle and thus requires no lisence or plates. Is this true?

----------


## Buffalo Bill

> I have read that a motorized bicycle is the legal equivalent of a bicycle and thus requires no lisence or plates. Is this true?


I believe so, at least when they are limited to 80 cc or 1000 watts or less.

OSCN Found Document:Bicycle, Electric-Assisted Bicycle, and Motorized Bicycle

----------


## ShelbyF

> I believe so, at least when they are limited to 80 cc or 1000 watts or less.
> 
> OSCN Found Document:Bicycle, Electric-Assisted Bicycle, and Motorized Bicycle


How are they able to tell the cc of an engine? I only ask ecause the engine i have is 212cc

----------


## Zuplar

It's probably going to be a guess by simply looking at it from distance. But most motors have it on the side stamped, or they could pull the VIN. Realistically if you weren't speeding, or acting a fool, they'd probably never know.

----------


## rezman

> How are they able to tell the cc of an engine? I only ask ecause the engine i have is 212cc



Often times, the CC's are stamped, or cast into the base of the cylinder head of small engines like  these.

----------


## LandRunOkie

There is a federally mandated speed limit of 20 mph for non-vehicular motorized bikes.  A 212 cc moped would be capable of much greater speeds and emissions would be significant.

----------


## ShelbyF

> There is a federally mandated speed limit of 20 mph for non-vehicular motorized bikes.  A 212 cc moped would be capable of much greater speeds and emissions would be significant.


Did not know about that limit...

----------


## Jersey Boss

> There is a federally mandated speed limit of 20 mph for non-vehicular motorized bikes.  A 212 cc moped would be capable of much greater speeds and emissions would be significant.


 Federal regulations only affect the manufacture and first sale of bikes, not where, when, how, who and under what other conditions (age limits, licenses, insurance, registration etc.) they can be operated. The federal law has no preemptive effect over state laws. The state laws regulate the actual use . The federal agency regulating is the CPSC.

----------


## ShelbyF

> Federal regulations only affect the manufacture and first sale of bikes, not where, when, how, who and under what other conditions (age limits, licenses, insurance, registration etc.) they can be operated. The federal law has no preemptive effect over state laws. The state laws regulate the actual use . The federal agency regulating is the CPSC.


So that means i go with Oklahoma's speed limit on bikes?

----------


## Jersey Boss

The Oklahoma speed limit on motorized bikes is 35. Of course you could modify this later after purchase with a bigger cog.  The following info was copies from WIKI:

In the United States, federal law governing ICE motorized bicycles is subject to interpretative rulings by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) at the U.S. Department of Transportation. Under current NHTSA rules, a "motor-driven cycle" (a definition that includes a two-wheel vehicle such as a bicycle with an add-on ICE engine of five brake horsepower or less[25]) and a speed capability of more than 20 miles per hour lacks both a Vehicle Identification Number (VIN) and standard onroad safety equipment such as mirrors, turn signal lamps, side marker lamps, and stop lamps, then the vehicle shall not be considered a "motor vehicle" as defined by DOT/NHTSA regulations, but instead is defined as an off-road vehicle (since the lack of a VIN and on-road equipment indicates that a vehicle was not manufactured primarily for use on public roads.)[25] Such off-road vehicles are considered to be neither motor vehicles nor motorcycles, as those terms are defined under federal law.[25] Under present-day NHTSA rules,* the final decision as to whether such federally defined off-road vehicles may be legally operated on public roads is determined by the laws of the state in which the vehicle is being operated.*State and local laws[edit] (I added the bold)

The legal status of an ICE motorized bicycle in the United States is presently determined by the laws of each state and/or local jurisdiction. Several states allow ICE motorbikes to be operated on roadways without registration, tax, or licensing in the same manner as bicycles, providing certain restrictions are observed.[26] Many state jurisdictions use limits on top speed and/or engine displacement to determine if ICE motorized bicycles require registration and licensingsometimes as mopeds, sometimes as motorcycles.[27] Some states prohibit the use of motorbikes on multi-use recreational paths or high-speed, limited access roadways, while others require additional safety equipment for operation on public roads, such as wearing a helmet.[28] Many U.S. cities and other local jurisdictions may impose additional restrictions upon ICE motorized bicycles when operated on public streets and roadways.

----------


## ShelbyF

> The Oklahoma speed limit on motorized bikes is 35. Of course you could modify this later after purchase with a bigger cog.  The following info was copies from WIKI:
> 
> In the United States, federal law governing ICE motorized bicycles is subject to interpretative rulings by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA) at the U.S. Department of Transportation. Under current NHTSA rules, a "motor-driven cycle" (a definition that includes a two-wheel vehicle such as a bicycle with an add-on ICE engine of five brake horsepower or less[25]) and a speed capability of more than 20 miles per hour lacks both a Vehicle Identification Number (VIN) and standard onroad safety equipment such as mirrors, turn signal lamps, side marker lamps, and stop lamps, then the vehicle shall not be considered a "motor vehicle" as defined by DOT/NHTSA regulations, but instead is defined as an off-road vehicle (since the lack of a VIN and on-road equipment indicates that a vehicle was not manufactured primarily for use on public roads.)[25] Such off-road vehicles are considered to be neither motor vehicles nor motorcycles, as those terms are defined under federal law.[25] Under present-day NHTSA rules,* the final decision as to whether such federally defined off-road vehicles may be legally operated on public roads is determined by the laws of the state in which the vehicle is being operated.*State and local laws[edit] (I added the bold)
> 
> The legal status of an ICE motorized bicycle in the United States is presently determined by the laws of each state and/or local jurisdiction. Several states allow ICE motorbikes to be operated on roadways without registration, tax, or licensing in the same manner as bicycles, providing certain restrictions are observed.[26] Many state jurisdictions use limits on top speed and/or engine displacement to determine if ICE motorized bicycles require registration and licensing—sometimes as mopeds, sometimes as motorcycles.[27] Some states prohibit the use of motorbikes on multi-use recreational paths or high-speed, limited access roadways, while others require additional safety equipment for operation on public roads, such as wearing a helmet.[28] Many U.S. cities and other local jurisdictions may impose additional restrictions upon ICE motorized bicycles when operated on public streets and roadways.


What do you mean by fitting a larger cog?

----------


## Garin

Sprocket^^^

----------


## RadicalModerate

What is the current Carbon Footprint Tax on a Moped?
(do robot speeding cameras recognize them as violators?)

just curious . . .
that is all

----------


## Mel

I was watching A Nova one night and they showed a pretty cool electric bicycle and the electric drag bike was unreal.

----------


## RadicalModerate

> I was watching A Nova one night and they showed a pretty cool electric bicycle and the electric drag bike was unreal.


Would it be nearly impossible for a Nova (regardless of horse or pedalpower) to get a robotic speeding ticket in a Spanish-speaking country?
(on account of it no va?) (trans: don't go)

Or is that eventuality almost certain to occur? =)

----------


## RadicalModerate

> I was watching A Nova one night and they showed a pretty cool electric bicycle and the electric drag bike was unreal.


All jesting aside . . . I just got back from hiking/brisk walking (not jogging) a path from here to there and back again.
There were no sidewalks involved in my trek.  And that was fine with me.
If there had been sidewalks I would have had to watch out for rogue bicyclists invading sideWALKinan territory.
If there had been motorized bicycles (mopeds) I might have been caught unawares.
As it was, I was able to stop and take a leak, midway thru my journey, continue on to my destination, then worry only about crossing a motorvehicle pathway on the way back.

I could have been run over by a "motorized bicycle" . . .
but I wasn't, and therefore, their continued non existence is a good idea. =)

(Didn't some guy write a book a long time ago about how rabbits view reality?  Watership Down or something like that?  Watership Downton Abbey? Or was it about squirrels?  Magpies?)

----------


## ShelbyF

> Sprocket^^^


So if i built/bought a bike i could gear it to exceed 35mph legally or am i misunderstanding?

----------


## Jersey Boss

Yes a bigger cog will enable you to go faster. The downside is you are paying a price of less torque.  You might need to pedal a little further in order to get up to speed quicker. Check out Craigslist or EBAY for motorized bikes. There used to be a place on Broadway and 10th across the street from Shlegals (sp?) that sold a reto styled bicycle manufactured by FELT that had a motor attached.  The motor was a Ridley. Check out : Ridley Vintage Motorbikes : Vintage Motorized Bicycle Kits

Check out the history on WHIZZERS, a modified Schwinn from the 40's to 60's and later relaunched, though I think they are currently in hiatus.

----------


## mkjeeves

Neato. Ridley is an OKC company. I didn't know they had branched out into retro bikes. I have a bike frame I was going to add a motor and mod into something similar but I'm not making any progress on it. Never decided if I really wanted to put in the effort to go retro or make an electric.

----------


## mkjeeves

A pretty good forum on the subject. Motorized Bicycle Forum | MotoredBikes.com

A photo of one of my favorites from there

----------


## kelroy55

> A pretty good forum on the subject. Motorized Bicycle Forum | MotoredBikes.com
> 
> A photo of one of my favorites from there



I would love to have that.

----------


## mkjeeves

The oldest known Harley at the Harley Davidson Museum in Milwaukee.

----------


## kelroy55

I'd give my 1st born for that, she's costing me too much money anyway.

----------


## OKVision4U

> I would love to have that.


ok, way cool.  Does it come w/ an electric motor?

----------


## OKVision4U

> A pretty good forum on the subject. Motorized Bicycle Forum | MotoredBikes.com
> 
> A photo of one of my favorites from there


..sorry for the copy, but I meant this one.    Way cool!!!!  Does it come w/ an electric motor?

----------


## mkjeeves

> ..sorry for the copy, but I meant this one.    Way cool!!!!  Does it come w/ an electric motor?


That's not an off the shelf bike. It's a one-off DIY custom creation.

----------


## ShelbyF

Im actually a member of that forum. I think imgoing to start my build soon.

----------


## Urbanized

I'm pretty sure Ridley went out of business due to litigation with Harley. Someone still owns the brand and tons of parts (which I think you can pay to have hand-built into a motorcycle), and there is hope the brand will be resurrected. Not sure about the bicycles, but all of the links on the site are dead and it appears to be stuck in 2009, so I assume there is a similar issue.

----------


## Urbanized

By the way, it's not a peddler so technically a motorcycle, but if I had a bunch of money to throw around I would spend ten grand or so and get a Black Douglas Sterling: The Black Douglas Motorcycle Co. Hand-made motorcycles built in limited numbers, unique, romantic and stylish.

----------


## mkjeeves

Sweet!

_I had not kept up with Ridley. Yep, looks like they went Chapter 7. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ridley_Motorcycle_Company_

----------

